# where in /data can miui run user scripts on boot?



## CharliesCarmiChael (Dec 3, 2011)

In cyanogen mod I had /data/local/autorun.sh

It apparently doesn't exec on boot in miui 11021


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

CharliesCarmiChael said:


> In cyanogen mod I had /data/local/autorun.sh
> 
> It apparently doesn't exec on boot in miui 11021


If you want a script to run on boot, place it in /etc/init.d and set excutable attibutes (rwxr xr x)


----------

